# Web Site ???



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think MsDebbie needs to fire the present tech team, and find another to reestablish this web site, i.e., back button doesn't work - as we must click on the forum button to use as a back button, ads infiltrating each space block in the comment sections, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

There seems to be several issues going on right now. Daily Top 15 is missing as well. I guess they are working on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm thinking it may be a tougher nut that it seems. I've seen the complaints / rants / hissyfits over the lack of back button functionality for several days now; no first-hand problem with said button for me on either of two Windows 7 systems (IE and Firefox), an iPad or a Macbook (Safari).

I'm thinking it'll be fixed sooner rather than later, but who knows? Remember too, it could be much worse. I'll handle lack of top three to get the info and contacts provided free here on LJs…

EDIT: JayT posted this on another thread re: back buttons:

--------------

LJ's had the back arrow problem before-it had to do with how doubleclick.net puts the ads on the page. Easiest way to fix it if you are using IE is to go to Settings, Internet options and then the Security tab. Click on Restricted Sites and then the Sites button. In the "Add this website …" line put in:

*.doubleclick.net

Just like that, including the asterisk, and click the Add button. Reload the LJ homepage and the back button should function correctly after that.

For Chrome, I just use Adblock and that takes care of a bunch of annoyances.

Not sure on other browsers, maybe one of the many computer guru LJ's will chime in.

------------------


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

My back button works fine it's all those D$%# HomeDepot ads all over the page that bugs me. They are very annoying.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Just use Adblock Howie


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It looks like you can get Adblock Plus from Home Depot.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

The ads are part of using this site. Love it, leave it or block em.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't post any projects using my I pad. Ms Deb has been very kind and responded to my request. The people who are working on the fix have never contacted me its been 3 Weeks and not a word. Maybe they are to busy loading our sight with all the ads.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

After careful consideration and advice from *tefinn* I'm going to opt to leave.
I'm sure he will have some smart ass advice or comment.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

All you've done lately is complain about the ads. It's a free site and the owners need to make money from it somehow. My advice was to block em. Any good ad blocker will. If you really don't like the site, don't let the door hit you.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

The ads I don't have a dispute with, that's how this site stays in business. The back button is my primary complaint. When I click on the forum tab to go to someone's thread I find interesting, I can't back out of it without going back and clicking on the forum tab.


> ?


 This is the only web site I have any of those mentioned problems with.

Smitty: I have Windows 7 and IE - no Firefox or MacAfee, as they are incompatible with Microsoft security systems. I will try the JayT solution.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

This may be a solution ?

http://www.speedguide.net/faq_in_q.php?qid=377


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Smitty: Microsoft does not recommend, as it is an unsecure site.

Everybody: Clicked on speed guide web site, copied for info, did not install. Used back button to return here. Still does not work this site.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Can anybody confirm another issue with LJ's ?

This is the Daily Top 3. No new entries in three days.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

@kdc68,
yes the same thing here, no update in 3 days.

@ the back button affected users
The back button works fine with Firefox. It seems to be an issue with IE and Windows users. I use Linux so I am not affected with that.
Considering the ads, Adblock does an excellent job.

@the permanent whiners
Considering that some users might have some spyware as the source of their permanent complaints, maybe it's time to either fix the computer, change OS or stop visiting the site or offer a better solution. Considering that Linux is not affected with *wares things, I am an happy user.

Thank you for all the positive people that feed this site with projects, tips, help and support.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*lepelerin*...thanks for the confirmation and totally agree with your ending statement. Too bad that LJ's has encountered so many problems as of late. Hope to see it all corrected soon


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

It has become a common nuisance to have problems backing out of websites by hitting the back button (or your mouse back button, ALT+Left Arrow, Backspace, etc.)* in IE9, and sometimes IE8*. It is often related to interstitial google ads/tracking pages in the browser's history.

If this is a persistent behavior for all sites, it may be linked to spyware, or rogue Browser Add-ons. You should scan your computer for spyware, make sure your anti-virus software is active/current, and disable all Add-ons (temproraily) to troubleshoot.

*More often, this behavior only happens with some sites,* and it is related to interstitial page ads and other intermediate pages added in the back queue. In such cases, you can sometimes hit the back button multiple times to wade through them and eventually get to the previous site's URL. *To identify this issue, right-click on the back arrow in your browser and note the list of links, look for known ad-serving/tracking/analytics domains, such as "view.atdmt.com", or "g.doubleclick.net".* Note that the list is ordered in reverse chronological order, with the top-most links being the most recent.

To correct this annoyance, you can add the offending ad pages to your browser's "Restricted Sites" under:

Intenret Explorer > Tools > Internet Options > "Security" tab > "Restricted Sites" > add:
view.atdmt.com (you can also add *.g.doubleclick.net, bid.g.doubleclick.net, or whatever offending pages you'd like to skip in your browser history)

Another option that seems to help under Internet Explorer is:
1) Navigate to Settings > Manage Add Ons > Tracking Protection
2) Right click and enable "Personalized List" 
3) Choose "Settings for this list" (or double-click your "Personalized List")
4) Choose "Automatically Block" radio button and click Ok


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

@KevinJeffery
It might have been important to copy the sentence that mentions it's an Internet Explorer issue. (IE9, IE8 …)

Firefox users are not affected. I cannot say about Safari users …

Anyway tx for pasting this info


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Notice from a "whiner". I will NOT uninstall my Microsoft spyware/malware program just to install Firefox to see if the back button will work. As said before - Firefox is NOT compatible with Microsoft spyware. Been there, done that.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Your right, I edited it above.
I don't know if it works or not, just trying to help.

I have Ghostery that blocks all tracking and it doesn't happen to me. 
(Although Ghostery does mess with a few other things like the Lj's search )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Not an issue with Safari. The JayT solution sure seems like the answer, but I understand Windows users have security issues that may have to take precedent over functionality. Don't think LJs is gonna do anything to resolve that, unfortunately.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Appreciate the help Kevin, I really do. What I am is FRUSTRATED ! I sent MsDebbie a PM a couple days ago explaining our problems with the site, since I wasn't sure if she knew. She returned my PM saying the techs were working on it. Then I received a PM from the techs asking what is the problem with the site (!?). Somebody ain't paying attention.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

@Jimbo4,

There might be something wrong with your setup. Firefox and MS antispyware do work together. I do have over 800 PCs running with this config on the network and it does work.
Maybe something wrong in your config. Sorry to hear it's not working for you.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

@KevinJeffery
Ghostery interferes with the search results but it's easy to fix. Just allow the google AJAX api and it will work properly


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

@lepelerin

I tried to load Firefox, but for some reason (?) Microsoft spywares uninstalled itself when I did. Sent a message to Microsoft for explanation - no answer. Plus, some of the government sites I go to are not compatible with Firefox.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm with Jimbo; my back button hasn't worked since someone has been messing with the site. Mine only happens on this site. I also don't like the new format, of the long version of written text. and where's the top 15 been?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

doordude: My back button has finally come to it's senses, after I click on it at least 5 times !!! Plus, when I do, HD ads swarm all over the site !!! I believe someone was correct when they said HD bought the site ?

Wait, wait, wait ! The back button just worked on 4 clicks - what the dangnabbit is going on around here ?


----------

